# Saginaw River/Bay Outing Dates



## flyrod4steelhead (Mar 14, 2002)

I am postin this thread do to the number of people that are planning on attending.
-------------------------
Here are the dates that I am suggesting;

How about the weekend of Jan 14th and the following weekend of the 21st. What yas think? 

----------------
This is the list of people that plan on attending

Riverboy
Slowpoke
Wild Bill
Jig Head
walleyevision
hoffie
backlash
Walleyemike + (?)
patcheroo
mike h
salmonboy86
Shoeman
Scottyhoover
Buddweiser
Walleye123
Steely-Head 
NEMichsportsman (?)
TrailFndr (?)
DaveW731
slammer00
eyecatcher (bay)
greeneman5
BIG TIM
ozzgood2001
lawnguy
outsider
higherpowered 
bolodunn 
chamookman
snakebit67
FlyBoy
Big Shooter
gilly
woodsman rick
rendotwo
--------------

If you like to PLAN on attending, please go to this link http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=79405&page=1&pp=15


----------



## hoffie1 (Dec 31, 2001)

Those dates sound good to me.Hopefully ma nature agrees.

hoffie


----------



## Magnet (Mar 2, 2001)

I havn't made the commitment to participate yet, but 2 to 3 weeks from now may be too early for the bay. Typically we're not getting out to decent walleye water til the 3rd weekend of January. With the current weather conditions and having to start over on the bay ice, the middle of February would probably be a safe bet. The ice is usually firmed up and somewhat stable by then and conditions should be better than questionable. Just trying to help you guys out a bit.


----------



## hoffie1 (Dec 31, 2001)

Magnet knows the bay better than most of us here so I would go by his advice for the bay.

hoffie


----------



## jig head (Jan 13, 2003)

I agree with magnet on waiting on the bay outing.

by feb we will hopfully be able to find some good action on the eyes.
then again we could do more than one bay outing.


----------



## flyrod4steelhead (Mar 14, 2002)

Thanks for the info everyone. 

*The Bay Outing Will be Held At A Later Date Due To Warm Weather That We Had.* 

I am unsure about the river though. We shall see what this week has in store for us, then go from their.


----------



## ifish4eyes (Mar 3, 2000)

The Bay will be ready by the 22nd.


----------



## flyrod4steelhead (Mar 14, 2002)

Have yet to see the Saginaw R, but i drove by the Tibby this morning, and from the looks of that, i'm pretty sure that it's going to be awhile before we can get on the river. 

We shall see what old man winter has in store for us. This weather keeps up, we will be doing the Shiver On The River in boats  Like they did a few years back!!


----------



## The Whale (Jan 12, 2001)

The river is way to high and fast to begin making ice right now. Looking to drop it a foot or two and slow the hell down before it makes ANY ice at all. The Bay is kicking with great ice now. The weather is seeing to that. 10"+ at Palmer Rd. area, with 8"+ at 2.5 miles out of Linwood. Thomas Rd. on the east side has a solid 6"-7" + with a lot more being added since I seen that six days ago. The Shiver will definitely be a Bay only opener, not too sure about the river in a boat deal, 10 degrees in a boat is too tough for me ! :tdo12:


----------



## flyrod4steelhead (Mar 14, 2002)

Oh yeah definatly will be cold in a boat. But hey, carry a heater with ya, then you will be all set. I know that if the river is not froze by then, I will borrow my brother's 14' boat from him.

*For the time being, the river outing will be held off, but the Bay is a go. Will give it this week and see if we can't get a few reports from the Bay in good walleye water as someone called it.* 

Thank you all for being patient (sp) with me on the dates. This weather really didn't help things out either.


----------



## flyrod4steelhead (Mar 14, 2002)

Ok. Let's shoot for the the 2nd weekend of Feb. What ya's think? Any suggestion's from you Saginaw Bay guru's? 

This is only my second year fishing the Bay (mostly within walking distance, just fishing for perch) so I could use all the help possible. Feel free to PM me 

Also, what do ya's think about meeting and parking in Linwood? Their is parking at the end of Linwood road, and more parking space when you go down the hill. Was that a boat ramp at one time?


----------



## The Whale (Jan 12, 2001)

So you are thinking like the 12th of Feb. for the Bay outing ? That would work REALLY well for me. Anyone else ? Linwood would be a great launch point for our group. Lots of parking and room to get set.


----------



## outsider (Feb 16, 2002)

Linwood is great .
What time ??
OUTSIDER


----------



## DaveW731 (Jan 12, 2001)

Work schedule is always a concern, but would LOVE to make this one...Linwood is where I started ice fishing forty years ago (oh Lord...I am OLD!!!!!). Could I hitch a ride out to where we will be fishing, if the ice is too thin to dirve on?
Thanks,
DaveW


----------



## flyrod4steelhead (Mar 14, 2002)

Yeah we can do Saturday the 12. I will be their around 6am. I might see if I can borrow my brother's 4-wheeler for that day. So that we can shuttle people out their and back.


----------



## mike h (Jan 11, 2003)

Sounds great I will have to leave really early so i can make it on time so i know the place to catch me some WALLEYE :woohoo1: :woohoo1: :woohoo1:


----------



## outsider (Feb 16, 2002)

But we'll need a sled or trailer to do passenger service , cant ride double.
Hopefully my old sled trailer will be ready by then and we can use it if the snows not to deep, quads already got a ball on it.
OUTSIDER


----------



## SNAPPY (Feb 13, 2004)

I might just have to put some skis on my couch and hook it to the snowmobile and run a taxi service all day!$$$$$$$$$$$$$ :evil:


----------



## mike h (Jan 11, 2003)

I will be bringing my trailer as well and it will not cost anybody any money


----------



## SNAPPY (Feb 13, 2004)

mike h said:


> I will be bringing my trailer as well and it will not cost anybody any money


Just joking on the $$$$ part! I'll help with rides on my fishing box if wanted. Better have a sense of humor though! :lol:


----------



## outsider (Feb 16, 2002)

Any help on lures that are taking walleye from some of you bay veterans.
Jigging raps - colors -sizes, and any other lures that do the trick .
I've got some raps in various size and color but if need be I would pick up any lures that are producing that I dont have. 
Thanks in advance 
OUTSIDER


----------



## mike h (Jan 11, 2003)

SNAPPY said:


> Just joking on the $$$$ part! I'll help with rides on my fishing box if wanted. Better have a sense of humor though! :lol:




I was just kiddin with ya.  This should be a good turn out , :woohoo1:


----------



## TrailFndr (Feb 12, 2002)

Good luck gang...Saturday is out for me...work demands that I attend...Hope ya slay them...


Dang...one of these days...I MIGHT get to get out and fish....only out once so far this year...darned work keeps interferring...


----------



## flyrod4steelhead (Mar 14, 2002)

Not sure what most people rely on for the Bay, but I would make sure that I had some Swedish Pimples, Cleos, Do Jiggers, Jig Heads. I always carry #3 #5 and #7 jiggin rapalas with me, where ever I go. Some good colors for me have been blue/silver, black/gold, black/silver, perch/w orange a orange belly.

If I can get my brother's 4-wheeler from him, I can pull a couple shanties and have a couple people sit on them. I mean it's not like your doing 100mph across the ice or if someone had a taboggin (sp), that would be even better.

I'm sure that we will figure it out once we all get their.


----------



## hoffie1 (Dec 31, 2001)

I will have a trailer also that should be pretty easy to haul out there for somebody with 4-wheel dr. quad.My little pea shooter 3 wheeler won't be able to tow it.Also have a toboggin if anyone wants me to bring it.

hoffie


----------



## mike h (Jan 11, 2003)

What size ball does your trailer take i might trailer 2 four wheel drive quads so we can help take people out.


----------



## outsider (Feb 16, 2002)

My quad is wearing a 1 7/8" , but I will bring a 2" and a wrench
It's a 4X4 polaris 330 and I'm willing to find out what it will pull.
OUTSIDER


----------



## outsider (Feb 16, 2002)

How much snow is on the bay now, I cant imagine it being to bad considering wind . There is prob a roadway formed to isnt there?
OUTSIDER


----------



## hoffie1 (Dec 31, 2001)

Mike the trailer is 1 7/8.

hoffie


----------



## mike h (Jan 11, 2003)

It is up to you who pulls the trailer but if outsider wants to pull it then i will only bring 1 quad. Let me know the closer the date gets...


----------



## outsider (Feb 16, 2002)

I figure the more transports the better, I'm working on a sled that will be 4'x6' and sets about 18" off the ground, runners are made from tubing similar to exhaust grade or thicker, strong stuff tho .The runners were on an old shanty that kinda died. But in it's day we hauled everything and the kitchin sink on it.
I will keep yu informed as I get this project done. I'm sure that I will between now and the 12th. Its just a matter of materials and droppin all the honey :rant: does between now and then :lol:


----------



## flyrod4steelhead (Mar 14, 2002)

That is great. I think that my brother has a ball on his four wheeler. I have yet to ask him, but when i do, I will find out what size ball. His 4-wheeler is a Honda Rubicon (or foreman, can't remember) 500 4x4, so it should have no problem puling a trailer.

The last time that I was out off of Linwood rd, their was pretty decent road being formed. Anyone else know?


----------

